# Male/Female Breeding Behavior



## photokev

When it comes to sitting on the nest, do the parents rotate fairly often or is it a Male during the day, Female at night kinda thing.

I'm trying to figure out why it is that homie insist on leaving every day around 6 PM and then she comes back at around 9 in the morning. It's not like she just sorta wants to go, she HAS to go and gets really insistant.


----------



## pdpbison

Hi Photokev,



When I used to have my own flock who in essense, roosted indoors, I saw all variations of which gender sat "when".

I imagine, that the genetic inheritance of any given Bird, will cary some influence from particular confluent progenitor's varieties, which in specific breeds might have been fairly reliable, as for which gender sits when, but, in ferals, sometimes anyway, there is no way to predict the arrangement the pair will in fact elect for their turns at the task.

Older or more experienced Birds likely will tend to have become better organized than younger ones for these turn takings at the nest...

I do know, that whoever is on their shift, especially if the shift is a long one, if they are comfortable to do so, will appreciate being given an opportunity for a little breather and repite, which one may offer to do with one's hands, to keep the Eggs or Babys warm. Thus allowing the Hen or Cock to go poop, drink some water, do a Wing-Dance or some stretches, and then after a few minutes, to return a little refreshed for their intermission.

The only for sure, reliable method I ever had, for determining which gender a given Bird was, was if I actually saw them laying an Egg. without which observation, there was no reliable indicator as for who 'sat' when, even though I recall the Books I was reading at the time to have said what they thought from their experience, the arrangement was.

Are the pair seeming to be getting along nicely?

Homie leaving at around 6:00 P.M. to return around 9:00 A.M. seems curious to me, certainly. My own experience, has been that they elect to build their Nests where they make their Home, and their Home is where they roost and sleep.

So, this seems odd indeed...


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Whitefeather

photokev said:


> When it comes to sitting on the nest, do the parents rotate fairly often or is it a Male during the day, Female at night kinda thing.
> 
> I'm trying to figure out why it is that homie insist on leaving every day around 6 PM and then she comes back at around 9 in the morning. It's not like she just sorta wants to go, she HAS to go and gets really insistant.


As a general rule, certainly not a given, the male will tend to the nest starting early morning into early evening at which time the female takes over. 

I have a pair of rescued, non-releasable 'common' pigeons that I observe carefully & the above seems to be their pattern. It is also the pattern of my show pigeon & his mate as well as some of the ferals that nest nearby.

Cindy


----------



## Skyeking

That's about right on!

My males sit during the day and females all night. The time of day varies from couple to couple. Most of my couples the "changing of the guard" happens around 11:00 males go on duty until 4:00, then the females are back on. But Sonic has Skye (my pets)sit on the dummy eggs all afternoon until after dinner! You should see how unhappy he looks, poor baby. I usually bring him his dinner! LOL 

Treesa


----------



## photokev

hmmm, thanks for all your post. It's clear that this behavior does fit in with the breeding scenario then. I thought she was too young. My guess was that she's about 2 to 3 months old, is that old enough to breed?

Another question. In pigeons, is it the male that selects the location of the nest? That would make sense as to why it isn't here. The other bird isn't aware of her "happening pad".

Last question... There is a pair of breeding ferals here in the building and what I believe to be a single male. The only time I saw homie interact with the birds here they actually chased her, Why? (She flew up to the breeding pair which were sitting on the roof)


----------



## oquinn

*changing the nest box*



photokev said:


> hmmm, thanks for all your post. It's clear that this behavior does fit in with the breeding scenario then. I thought she was too young. My guess was that she's about 2 to 3 months old, is that old enough to breed?
> 
> Another question. In pigeons, is it the male that selects the location of the nest? That would make sense as to why it isn't here. The other bird isn't aware of her "happening pad".
> 
> Last question... There is a pair of breeding ferals here in the building and what I believe to be a single male. The only time I saw homie interact with the birds here they actually chased her, Why? (She flew up to the breeding pair which were sitting on the roof)


Hey all my name is Robert and I have 2 chicks about 2 weeks old and to day I changed the nest box. mom and dad are not takeing care of them at this point should I do something are will they go back to careing for the young?


----------



## John_D

Hi Kev

They are usually ready to breed at 6 months, tho someone reported as young as 4 months. Maybe the hens are ready earlier than the males.

Although the male makes all the noise, the female really chooses her mate. When it comes to nests, the male will generally show the female a 'good' place - sometimes more than one place - and the hen will signal her acceptance.

Homie may have been chased off just because there is a breeding pair with their jealously guarded bit of territory

John


----------



## photokev

Thanks John, Maybe she's older than I think. I've tried to watch where she goes but she flies NOE and really fast. 

Oh well, I'm glad she still comes around. I wonder if the pattern will change once the eggs hatch. What do you think will happen once this brood has gone? Will she come back here for a while?


----------



## JGregg

Oquinn, I don't think changing the nest box while there were babies in it was a good idea. You may try putting thing back the way they were, and if the parents don't take care of the youngsters by nightfall you'll have to hand feed them and keep them warm and safe.


----------



## photokev

I have to confess that knowing where she's going everyday has totally removed the small nagging wish I had that she spent all her time here. Yesterday when she asked to be let out, I was actually happy to see her go. Of course this morning when she came back I couldn't help but mutter the same thing I do everyday, "homies back, all is right with the world." I'm such a wus.


----------

